# Weekly Competition 2021-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F' R2
*2. *F R U2 R' F U2 R U F' R2 U2
*3. *U' R' U' F' U' F R2 U' R2 F R'
*4. *U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
*5. *U' R F U R' U' R U' F U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B R2 U L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 F' L' D' F U2 R2 D R
*2. *F2 L2 F2 D' R' D R D2 F B U2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D' R B
*3. *B' L D F L' D L' U R' F B2 R2 F2 B' U2 D' F'
*4. *D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F' R' B' D' U2 L2 U' B L' B2 D2
*5. *F2 D' U R2 D2 U2 L' F' D' U' R2 F' U F' R' D2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L' U' F' U' R' B' L2 D2 R D2 B' Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 D L' D Fw2 Uw2 L' F2 L2 B2 Fw' D2 Fw' Rw2 B' U2 Uw B' F2 Rw Uw' F' D
*2. *F' R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' L F R2 B R' F' D F' Uw2 Rw2 B F U L2 Fw2 F' D' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw' B' D L B Uw R Fw D' L U2 Rw2
*3. *F2 U B' L R2 D2 B2 F D2 B U2 D' R' B' U F L' U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U L' Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 L' U B L Fw B L2 U' Rw Uw' B R U' Rw F Uw
*4. *U' R' L F D U2 B' L' U2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L' D2 B D Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 R' B2 L2 B Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 U2 D B Uw' D' B2 Fw' R' Uw' D' Rw' L2 Fw2 Uw
*5. *B F2 U L D R F R F' U2 B F R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 Fw2 U L R' Fw2 U B2 Rw2 L F2 R U L Fw L' D Rw2 B' R2 Uw' R Fw' F D2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Bw' Uw' D2 B' Fw R2 Lw F Uw D' Dw Bw2 Fw2 D2 Bw L Rw' D L2 Fw' Bw2 L2 Dw' D' Fw Rw' B Bw' R' Dw' D' Bw2 L D' R' Uw' Dw' R2 Rw' Uw' Lw B' F' Fw2 R L2 Bw' Lw' R2 D' U' Fw' B' U2 B' Bw'
*2. *Uw2 U' Dw' Lw Bw D Dw Lw U Uw Dw2 Rw2 B' U R Lw2 L' B Fw' U2 F2 U' B' Dw2 Bw' R2 Dw Rw' R2 F' D' Rw' Uw' F2 Lw Bw' L R' Fw2 Bw2 R' Lw B2 Uw Dw' U B R Bw2 Fw U2 Dw2 Uw B L2 B2 Fw' Uw' L2 R2
*3. *L' Fw2 Dw' Rw Lw L2 B U Bw2 U2 B Fw D' F2 Fw2 Dw Lw F' Lw2 Dw L' Bw L2 F2 Lw' U2 Dw2 Rw2 L D' Lw Uw' Lw Bw' L2 F Uw Rw' R' U Dw2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 Lw B' Uw' Bw' F' R2 F R2 U2 F Uw' D' B2 U D F2
*4. *F U' Dw' Fw' Lw' R D2 B' Bw Lw2 L2 Uw2 U F' Uw' D' B Uw F' U2 F' Lw2 Uw' L' Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw' B' L2 F' D' Uw F2 R Rw2 D' Uw B2 Rw2 B2 U' B' U2 F Uw Rw' Dw2 D Fw' R2 D2 U F D2 L Bw' Lw2 D Fw'
*5. *Uw U' D R Rw' F Rw D Lw Dw2 Fw Rw D' R' Bw2 Uw' R2 Bw Dw Fw2 Bw2 B U' Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Bw' B U Uw2 L' R U' Bw' R' Fw F' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw L' Lw U' Lw Bw2 F' Uw U' B' Bw2 F' D R D Bw' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 Lw' B 3Fw' Lw2 Fw2 L' D2 3Uw' Dw' Uw Lw2 3Fw' Rw2 Fw Lw Dw' 3Uw2 B2 3Uw2 L2 R 3Uw2 U' Lw2 B 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw' F2 Lw L Fw Bw 3Uw Lw' Bw' 3Rw Dw U2 Rw' Uw2 R2 3Rw2 Uw' L B' Dw 3Fw2 L' Lw2 Dw2 D' U' Bw' Fw U2 Uw2 F U' B Bw U B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Uw R' 3Rw 3Fw Rw R' 3Rw' Lw2 Bw2 L Lw'
*2. *3Uw2 3Rw Dw' Bw L2 D' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L2 D L' 3Uw2 L U2 R2 U Bw2 B Lw2 U Bw F' U Fw' R2 L' 3Fw D 3Uw B L2 F 3Fw2 Fw2 D' Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw' F2 Dw' B2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw Dw' L Uw' Rw B' Rw R Lw L 3Fw2 Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 Rw 3Fw' U2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw B D Rw' D2 Rw 3Fw' Fw2
*3. *Fw2 R Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 B2 Lw2 3Uw2 F' Bw 3Rw F' 3Fw R2 3Uw' Rw F Bw Lw 3Fw Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 B U 3Fw' Lw2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw' B U2 3Rw U2 Uw2 D Bw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 R2 Rw F 3Rw2 Bw' Dw D2 B L' Rw2 U' Fw' U2 L U Lw U' 3Uw' R' 3Rw D F2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw' U B' 3Fw2 U R' B' Lw' Bw2
*4. *3Uw Rw2 D B2 Bw2 3Uw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 R Dw' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw U Fw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw2 Uw2 3Rw2 U Rw' Bw U' Bw' 3Rw F' U' Uw' Bw U2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw Fw2 U2 3Fw U 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 F' Rw2 U 3Rw2 L' F2 B Lw Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 F 3Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw' B L' Rw F R' Lw' Dw' Rw2 U2 F' Fw 3Fw2 R2 U B'
*5. *L' Rw' B2 Dw2 U L D B' Uw B2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L B 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw R2 L2 F2 Fw Bw 3Uw' Rw2 L 3Fw B Uw2 Lw U2 3Uw' Rw Bw' D' U L2 3Rw 3Uw Lw D' Rw2 B2 3Fw U2 D2 F2 3Fw2 Lw2 L' B2 Bw2 L Fw2 L' D B 3Rw Dw' Lw 3Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' F2 R' L' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' Bw2 R2 B Bw L' Rw2 F2 Bw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 3Dw F2 B2 D2 U2 Dw2 B' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Lw L F 3Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' Lw' Uw' F2 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw F 3Uw2 3Rw Dw R Fw 3Rw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' R L U2 Uw Lw2 L2 3Lw2 Fw' 3Lw Dw' Lw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw 3Fw' R 3Uw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 U Dw' R2 Bw' B Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw' B2 R2 Fw Rw' U' 3Dw' Rw2 3Rw Bw F' B' 3Dw' 3Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw Dw' R2 3Lw U Uw Dw2 L D 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw B2 R Rw2 Fw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Rw B'
*2. *3Lw2 3Fw 3Bw' D' Bw' U' L' U F2 Fw 3Fw' Rw2 3Lw2 3Fw Fw 3Bw Rw' D F 3Rw 3Dw R Rw2 D' R Lw2 3Uw' R 3Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' 3Bw Fw 3Uw Fw D2 Bw' Dw 3Dw2 U2 Lw Bw2 3Bw Uw' Lw' 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw 3Bw2 R U 3Dw2 3Rw Lw' D' 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw R2 D F D' L B' 3Bw' F2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Uw Uw D' Dw U' L F' 3Uw' 3Rw U D2 B' L Fw 3Lw' Bw' Lw 3Lw 3Dw2 3Rw2 D Fw 3Dw' Lw2 B' F 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Uw'
*3. *Dw B 3Dw2 U2 F' 3Dw2 3Fw R2 Lw' Uw' D U2 L' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' R 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw Dw 3Fw' 3Uw Lw 3Uw' Lw2 D2 3Bw Lw Fw R' F2 3Bw 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw R2 D2 Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' D 3Uw2 3Dw' R2 Uw 3Lw D2 Rw Lw' D Rw D 3Uw2 B' R F2 R Uw' 3Dw D R2 D' L' 3Lw' Dw' Fw' F Lw L2 Fw Rw2 U2 3Bw' Bw D' Bw 3Lw R' Dw' R' 3Dw2 3Uw Fw2 Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Bw Dw2 U' 3Bw 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw' D2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Bw
*4. *3Lw 3Bw2 R' B' Rw Dw2 U' 3Uw2 D' Rw' Lw 3Dw' Bw2 B' Fw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Dw 3Lw2 L Bw' Uw' F B' 3Uw' D2 F 3Rw 3Uw' R' F2 Fw' 3Rw' B' L' Dw' 3Uw F 3Dw' 3Bw 3Lw Lw2 3Fw Uw' L2 3Lw' Fw' L2 Dw 3Dw F' Fw' Dw' 3Uw U 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 D R2 Uw' D2 Lw Dw 3Bw' Fw2 F2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 B2 Rw2 B' U' 3Lw 3Fw2 U' Uw2 Bw L Bw2 3Uw2 U' 3Lw R Fw' R D' L2 3Lw' Rw' Bw D2 Lw2 Fw2 3Rw' Fw' D2
*5. *3Rw2 Rw 3Uw' U' L' 3Rw Lw 3Fw2 R' D' 3Uw2 F' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw Dw2 F2 Uw F2 U2 R F2 R2 3Dw2 Bw' R' 3Lw' Bw' D 3Uw' 3Lw' Rw2 R 3Uw' L' 3Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw L 3Rw' 3Bw' D 3Bw' L F' Bw Dw2 Uw2 3Bw Uw B2 3Bw2 3Uw' D U2 L' 3Fw' F' D2 Bw' 3Uw D F2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw' Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 L2 D' Dw2 3Bw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Lw Dw2 B2 Uw Lw' F' B' Uw D2 Bw Rw2 3Bw2 Rw U' Rw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 R
*2. *U2 R' U F R U2 R' U2 F R U2
*3. *U' R' U' F R' F U' R2 U2 R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' R' D' B2 R' B D' F R B U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*2. *U' F R' B D R' B2 L F L' U2 F B' D2 B L2 F' R2 U Fw' Uw'
*3. *B' R' B2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' U L F2 D' L2 F' R2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' R' F2 R U L' D' U' F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 F' Rw2 U L2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R D' F2 U2 Rw2 D Fw' F' R F U Uw' Fw U' L2 Fw D Rw z y2
*2. *R U D2 L' D R2 U2 F R D U2 F2 U2 L' R D2 R' U2 R Rw2 B' U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 B' D2 F' U' Fw2 F' Rw' R F2 Rw L' Uw2 Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 x y2
*3. *L2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B U' L2 U' F' R' B2 U' F2 R' Uw2 L U2 Fw2 Rw2 L D R' D Rw2 L U2 Fw' R D2 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' R Uw' D2 Rw Fw2 F z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw' Uw2 L Dw Lw' Dw' D' Lw' Dw L' Bw2 R2 F' Rw2 Bw' U D2 R' D' Bw2 B' D' Fw2 L' D' Fw Dw2 U' Uw B' Uw Dw2 R' L F2 Fw' Lw2 U' D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw B2 R2 Dw2 B' D Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' F2 Lw Dw' L2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*2. *Dw' Bw R2 Rw U B Dw F' Bw Fw Uw2 Dw2 L2 D' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' L' Uw' Fw B D Fw2 B' U D B' R' U B' D2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' Fw2 L' D' F' L Bw2 R Fw2 Bw2 R2 Rw Lw D B' U' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw' Bw Fw D2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw
*3. *Rw' D' Dw' R Fw U' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw U2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 R L' Lw' Fw Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 D' L Uw B2 Rw2 B' Dw Fw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Dw' D B2 Uw' L' Dw' U2 Bw' Dw' Rw' Bw Uw L' U B Rw Bw R' B 3Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw F U' L Rw2 D Rw' B R Rw Lw' U' Fw' D' B F D2 B2 Dw2 F2 D F2 Uw2 F' R' B' Rw Uw2 R 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw D' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw U L D R' 3Uw F 3Uw Rw' Fw' F2 3Rw Uw' R2 Rw L2 D2 Dw2 3Rw2 L 3Fw D R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' D2 Dw 3Rw Fw' D' F' B' U2 3Uw Fw 3Rw Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 x y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 3Rw Rw' Uw2 Bw' 3Dw Fw2 3Dw' R Lw' Uw 3Fw2 Dw' D2 U2 L' 3Fw Uw Fw' D2 L' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw2 3Bw L2 D2 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 D' R2 Lw' F2 3Fw' L D Fw 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Rw2 Uw' F' 3Bw2 3Lw U' Lw' 3Fw' U2 Lw' Bw' B' Lw2 Rw2 D2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw2 D2 3Fw Rw U 3Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 U' D R2 D' B2 3Fw' 3Lw B' Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw' D 3Dw2 U2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw' 3Lw Uw' Rw' U' R 3Uw' z

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L' B2 L D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B U F' U' F' L' B' R F L Fw'
*2. *D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 D R B2 U B' L U2 F2 R' B D Fw Uw'
*3. *D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 L' B2 U F2 D U L' D' B2 D' U Fw
*4. *F R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 F U2 R D' B2 L' D' R Fw'
*5. *D' L' U' B' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' D' U2 R B' U2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw
*6. *U' L2 B2 F U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 R' D L' U' Fw Uw
*7. *F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R D' L' D' B' D F' D U' R F2 L' Fw'
*8. *B' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 B' D' R F2 U L2 U L D U2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *U' F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 B F' R2 D B L' R' B' D' Rw Uw
*10. *R' F' U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' U F R2 D2 B' R' B' Rw' Uw
*11. *F L2 B2 L D2 B2 L R' F' R' F' D' B2 F R2 U' B' F2 Uw2
*12. *U F2 U R2 U B' U2 R2 L U F U2 F2 B' D2 B L2 F' L2 D Fw Uw'
*13. *R2 D' F2 U F' L' F2 B' R' U' F2 R2 U' D' B2 L2 B' D2 Fw' Uw'
*14. *U2 L' B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 D B' D' L U2 L U2 F2 U F U Fw Uw
*15. *F2 R' D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R F' U' L' F' D2 F' L D' Rw'
*16. *D B D B' R B' R2 U2 R' F' U F2 R F2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*17. *U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 L U F2 D' L2 F2 L F' D' R' U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*18. *F' R F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 U L U2 F' L2 F2 U L F' Uw'
*19. *L' F2 R' U' R2 F' L2 B F U2 F L2 U2 D B2 L' B' F U2 L' Uw'
*20. *L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' R D B L2 B' R' U' B' U2 Rw'
*21. *U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B' R D' B' U F' L' U2 F' U Rw Uw2
*22. *B2 D2 B2 L B' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U B R F' D' L' U' Rw' Uw
*23. *F' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 R' U F' D' L' D L2 R Uw2
*24. *U R2 U2 R B2 D2 L D2 L2 U B2 D F U' B' R D' F' U2 Fw Uw'
*25. *L' F L' D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D L' U F D2 R' F' U F' Rw2
*26. *D2 F R L' U' L' D' R' F B' R L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*27. *B U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D B U2 L R B2 U L2 D R Fw' Uw'
*28. *F2 B R' D' B' U2 R' D2 F U R L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw
*29. *R B2 R F' U B' R F R2 D F U2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*30. *F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 L U B2 F' U' R2 F2 D U2 F Rw Uw
*31. *R2 U L2 U F2 U' L' B' F2 U L' B D2 L R F D' U2 Fw'
*32. *L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D' R2 B F R' F2 L U' Rw Uw2
*33. *L' U' F U B2 L2 U' B R U2 L2 U D R2 B2 R U2
*34. *D' R L2 B' D2 B' D B2 U2 R L D2 R2 L' D B' L' B' Rw Uw'
*35. *L B' R' D' F U F' R2 F2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 L' F D2 R2 U2 Fw Uw
*36. *D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B U' R2 F2 R' B' R' F' D U2 F2 L2 Fw
*37. *U B' D L' B' F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D L' D' L B D' L' B' Rw' Uw
*38. *B' R U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U B L' D' F R' F2 D B Rw Uw2
*39. *L2 D' B2 D U' R2 U F' R2 D' B L' F' L' U2 R2 D L' F' Rw2 Uw2
*40. *F R' U2 L' D' R F2 U L2 F R2 D2 R' L' B2 R F2 U2 L U2 Fw Uw2
*41. *B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B R D F' L' R2 D L' F Uw2
*42. *F2 D' B D' F2 D' L F' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R' Fw' Uw2
*43. *D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R' B U' F U' F2 L' R' D B' L
*44. *R B' L U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 U' R U2 B' D2 U Fw' Uw'
*45. *B' F' L2 R2 B' U2 F U F2 L' U2 F' R' D R U R' F' Rw Uw
*46. *U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L B2 U2 D' F' L R' D' F2 U' Rw Uw'
*47. *B' R' B' L B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 F U' B F' D F L' D' Fw Uw
*48. *L2 D' F' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' U2 D L U R' B2 L' B' U Fw' Uw
*49. *L F D B' U' B' U2 D F' D2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 Uw2
*50. *R L F U2 F' U2 D' F R F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L U2 Fw
*51. *B2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L F' D2 F' U L' B' F' L' F D R' Uw
*52. *R' U2 F' L U' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F L2 B2 R' U' R' B' D' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *F R' U' R2 L D' F U2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*54. *R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F U2 F' D' L' B' L R' U' F L2 F' L2 Fw Uw
*55. *U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B L D' U F' L2 U2 F' R2 F L B Rw Uw'
*56. *F B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' B' L2 B R2 D' B2 F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*57. *F' U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L' R' D U2 R' B' F' D R2 F D' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *R' B U2 F B D2 F' D F2 U B2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B' Rw Uw'
*59. *R2 D R' B U2 R F L2 B2 L2 U D R2 F' L F2 R2
*60. *B U R' B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B U2 Rw Uw2
*61. *D2 F' B2 R' B' U L2 U2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 F L2 B R2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*62. *D L F' D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D F' U2 F2 U2 L' B' U2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*63. *R D' L' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B R2 F' U2 L' R' D' L' D2 B U2 Rw2
*64. *L B' D B2 F2 D L2 D' U R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' F2 L2 D R2 Uw
*65. *F' R' F2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 U2 F' R U' F' R F L' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw
*66. *R2 U2 B U2 F U D2 R' B' U L' U L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 Uw'
*67. *D B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B D B2 R2 U' L' F D2 R' B' Rw' Uw
*68. *F2 D2 L U2 L F2 L F2 L2 F2 U F L F2 R B2 U R U' Fw' Uw
*69. *R L2 D2 L2 B F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 L' D U2 R D' R' D' U2 Fw Uw2
*70. *F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L' B U L2 B2 R F D2 L R U' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R' D L F2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R F' L' F2 L' D B'
*2. *D R' F2 U L' D2 U2 R2 D F L' F2 R2 U'
*3. *D' L' U' R2 B2 U' F' L2 U L F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U
*4. *L B2 U' F L2 B U2 R2 F L2 F2 D F' L' R U' B D R
*5. *D2 F L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' L D2 L2 D B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 B' D U2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 D2 B R D2 U' L' B2 D2 B'
*2. *L U' B2 D F U' F B D2 L U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D
*3. *D' B L U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U R B F
*4. *U L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' U L2 U2 L D' U' F' L B2 D' U'
*5. *D' F U2 D L B U' F R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L F' U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R L2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 D' U' B' F L F R' F' U' L D' L'
*2. *L U L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L R D' B R2 F D2 B' R D2
*3. *F2 D2 B F U2 B' R2 F D2 U R' U2 L2 B' D' F2 U' R' F
*4. *D' R2 U' R' U' D2 B' R F R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 B' L
*5. *R2 U' B' D' F' R' L F' L U2 B2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R U' F' L R' U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 U2 B' D R F' U B2 L U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L F' D' F' L' F2 R F' R' F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U' B' D' L2 D' R2 D' L F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B F' L' R2 F R2 D' L' U R'
*4. *R2 B' U' L' R2 B' L' R F L2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D' F' Rw2 U Rw2 B2 D2 B' F2 Rw2 B D U Rw2 Fw2 Rw B F2 L' B Fw D2 Rw Fw' L2 B2 Uw Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U'
*3. *D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R F' R2 D2 L B F' U F' R D2 R'
*4. *R' D' F U2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' F L' F D' L2 D' F2 U Uw2 R Fw2 U' Fw2 L' D2 L D2 R2 D Fw B R D' F' Rw' D Rw2 D2 B' Uw B2 U2
*5. *Fw Lw F Bw' L R' Lw B2 F2 Fw L Rw' Lw' F' R D2 U2 F U2 B2 Lw' Rw2 R B2 D R2 Dw Uw' D F Dw R' Dw U' Rw U Dw' Fw2 R2 B' U Rw' R F2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw U' Fw2 R' Uw' Fw2 B' Lw' R Fw Dw2 U2 Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U' F U' R' U' F U2 R U R
*3. *U D2 L D B U L R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F L2 B' D2
*4. *B R B' U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R' F' B U R2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 B U2 L' Uw2 D2 R' Fw2 R2 F' L' Uw L' Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Rw Fw B2 F2 Rw' R
*5. *Dw2 Lw2 R2 U Fw L Rw' F D2 Lw' F' D' Lw2 Rw F2 L2 Dw' Fw D2 L F Fw Rw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 D Lw2 U R' Lw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw' Fw Bw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw D2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 U R Uw' Dw2 L Bw' D' Uw R2 Dw'
*6. *3Rw F' Uw 3Rw' Lw F' U L' Bw' 3Fw' B' L' 3Fw2 D' R2 F' 3Rw2 D' Uw2 F U2 3Rw Lw2 F2 U2 3Fw2 Dw' R Rw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' U2 L' Fw' 3Rw' U' L B2 Lw Fw' Rw' B 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw' R2 Uw' D' 3Rw Lw Fw U B F' Bw U2 Dw' 3Uw F2 B' Lw' Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw' L 3Rw' D Fw2 F Bw' R2 3Uw D2 3Rw2 Dw R 3Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' F' R2 U2 F U2 R U R2
*3. *D L B' R F' B' D' R' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 D' F' D2
*4. *R2 F D' L2 U L D' R D R U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 F B' R' Fw2 R' B R2 B Uw U' B' L' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw' L B'
*5. *Lw B' L2 B' Lw' Fw2 Lw' L' Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw B2 D' B2 U Lw2 D2 Bw D' R2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 U2 B' R' Rw' Bw' Lw' L2 F Bw Rw2 Uw' U' D2 Fw2 B' D2 L D Fw2 R Lw L Bw2 D2 U2 Dw' R2 F B2 D2 F' B2
*6. *U R2 U' B2 Lw Dw2 B2 Uw Bw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Fw Bw2 L' R' U' 3Uw' L Fw2 3Rw2 Uw Rw R D' 3Rw' F' Fw R2 3Fw D2 B Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Fw' Fw' D 3Fw 3Uw B2 Lw2 3Uw2 B Lw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' F' Bw' Fw U B Bw' L' R' Bw R2 Uw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' R2 F' 3Fw2 3Rw Bw 3Uw R' Uw L Bw' 3Rw2 Rw'
*7. *Rw R' Dw' 3Uw' F 3Rw2 Fw2 3Dw U2 R2 U 3Bw' Dw' L' D 3Fw R' 3Uw2 Dw' Bw2 3Bw 3Dw' Bw' U' 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw Dw 3Dw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw' 3Rw' R' B 3Dw B' 3Lw Lw2 R2 Rw' Dw2 3Dw' R 3Bw 3Fw' Bw' L Rw' F2 L' Uw Lw' Fw' 3Fw2 Rw2 B2 3Fw' U Uw' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Rw' Lw B2 Lw Uw2 Lw' R' F2 Lw' 3Bw' Uw D 3Lw2 D 3Dw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 L 3Dw F Fw2 3Lw2 B2 3Dw' 3Fw' Lw2 L 3Uw 3Lw' 3Bw L2 Bw' Uw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL3+ U2- R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R5- D2- L2+ ALL3+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL0+ U3+ R1- D4- L4- ALL3- y2 U1- R1- D0+ L0+ ALL1- UL
*3. *UR1+ DR2- DL3- UL2- U5- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4- D5+ L3+ ALL2- DR DL
*4. *UR5- DR0+ DL3+ UL6+ U5- R5- D2- L2+ ALL1- y2 U5- R6+ D3- L3+ ALL0+ UL
*5. *UR5- DR4- DL6+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D3- L3+ ALL3- y2 U5- R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL1+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' U' B R' U' L B' R' L B' u' b'
*2. *U R B' U' B U B' U' L B' R' u r b
*3. *L U' L' R B L' B' R U' B' R u' r b'
*4. *R' B R' L R B' U B L' U' B' u r b
*5. *U' R B' U' L B L B' R' L' U' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (5,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,0)
*2. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (5,5) / (6,-3) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (4,-1) / (6,-5)
*4. *(-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (-2,-4) /
*5. *(0,-1) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U B' R U' R B L' U B U' L'
*2. *B L B L' R' B' L' B' R' U' L
*3. *R U B' R' B' U' R' U' R' L B
*4. *R B' R B' R' U L' U' R' U L'
*5. *L R B' R' L B' L' B' U L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL' flip U2 F' BL2' U2' R L2 BR' flip L' BR2 R2' U2' F2 BR2' BL' L BL2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R' F' R' U
*2. *R BL2 flip U2' R2' F2 L2 U' R' U2' flip R2 U L2 F2 U BL BR2' BL2 R' U2 F U2 R U2 R2 F' U2 F2' R'
*3. *flip U2' F2 R' F2' U2' L' BL flip L2 F U' R2 L BL2 BR' F2' R U R2' U' R2' U' F2' R2 F2 U F'
*4. *F2 flip BR R BR2' R2' U L' U2 flip U2' L2' BL2 U' R2' BL2' BR BL' U R2 U2' F2 R' F' R2' F2' R U R2' U F2
*5. *U2' BL' U2 L' F2 BL2' L2 flip R U2' BL2' L' BL' U2' R2 BR2' F' R2' U' F2' U2 R' F R2 U F U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 F R U2 R'
*3. *R2 U R2 B L2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 L' U' F2 D' F L2 R
*4. *F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 D B2 D' R' B D' Uw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' R D R B2 L' U' Fw' D2 R U B2 U2 Uw R B2 Uw' Fw U2 Fw'
*5. *Dw2 U Fw2 Uw Lw' L F Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Bw L' Uw' Dw U2 B2 F' Fw' Uw2 Fw Bw Lw2 L Dw' Lw2 R' D Uw B2 R' Fw2 Bw Dw B Uw2 U Lw2 B R2 D' B' D' Lw F' Lw' Rw' L2 F' Fw2 B Rw2 R2 U Bw
*OH. *B L D B U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R B2 R' U2 R2 B' R2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1- DL0+ UL5+ U3- R2- D1+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R6+ D4- L5- ALL2- UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L B R' L U B' L B' L U' l' r b'
*Square-1. *(4,3) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) /
*Skewb. *L R L R' U L' B' L' B' R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L' R' b l f l f' r' L' F L' B R' F L'
*2. *R' F R' l r f' F' L l' f F' L F' L F R B
*3. *l b' B' r' b' r' b' r' R F R' F L' R
*4. *r' b' B R f' F' f' r L R B L' B F R
*5. *l L b B R b r' L B' L' R B' R F L' B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' L' Bw B' Lw' U Lw' Rw' L' R' B Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Bw Rw' Bw' Uw' r'
*2. *Bw Uw L' B Lw' Bw Rw' U' L' Uw R' Rw Lw' Uw' Lw Bw Uw' Bw u l b'
*3. *Rw B' Lw U' Bw L R Bw B Rw L Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw Uw' l r
*4. *Uw' Lw' R' Bw' U L' R Lw Rw' R B Bw Uw Lw Uw Bw' Lw Bw u l' r b
*5. *Rw' U Lw' Rw U R' Uw R' Bw' U Bw' Rw Lw Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' u' l r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R D L D L U R U L D R D L U3 R D2 R2 D L2 U L U R2 U L D2 R U R D2 L U2 R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L U L D2 R D R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D L U R U R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D R D2 L U L U2 R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D L3 D R3 U L U L2 D R2 U R U L D R D L D L U2 R D2 L U2 R U L2 D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L D2 R2 U L D R2 U L2 U2 L D R2 U L D R2 D L3 U R D2 L U R D R U2 L D R D L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D2 L2 U2 R U R2 D2 L D L U2 R D L2 U2 R2 D R D L D L U L U2 R D R D2 L U L U R U R D R U L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U2 L D2 U' L' D' U' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L' D U' B U F' L F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 B2 L2 R F2 L F R2 B L2 U L D F' D2 B2 F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 L2 F U' B2 F2 R' U2 L' R U' F' D L F' L F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' B U' B' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R B' D2 L B2 R2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 U2 B' U2 B' F' D2 R2 D L F D2 L' B' U' R' B' F2
*2. *R B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R B U' F' R D B2 U2 R2
*3. *D' L2 B' D2 R2 D R2 F' D R' U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R F2 R' U
*4. *D B D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' D B2 L' R' D L' U B2 L
*5. *D' B' R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R D2 B' L F U2 B L2 B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UL UB LB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB UL RF UR UB LB RF LF UF UL UB RF UF RB UR UB RF RB LF UF LF DB DL LB UB UR DR RB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF RB+ UR+2 DL LF DL+ LB+2 DL LB DL+2 LB+ DB LB LF+ DB+ DL LF+2 DB-2
*2. * UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR LB UB RF UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL RF RB UR LF UL UF UR UB UR RB UB RB LF UF UL LB DB RB UR DR DB DF DR DB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LF+ UF LF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF
*3. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UL UF LB UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UL RF UR RB UB UR LF UF UR UL UF UB LF UF UR UB RB UB DB RB DB DR DF RF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LB+ UL LB- DR+ RF UF+2 DR- UR+ UF UR+2 LF-2
*4. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UL LB UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UB RF UF UL RB UR UB UL LF UF UR UL UF LB UB LB RB UB RB DB LB UL DF RF UR RB LF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 RB-2 UB-2 DR+2 DF LF+2 DR-
*5. * UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UL UB UR RF UF UL UB RB UR RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UB UL LF UF UL LB DB LB RB DR DF DL DR DF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR DF+2 RF UR-2 RB+2 UR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R F' L' U' F R F' L' U' B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U' L U' F' U R' L' R F' L' F L' U' F' R BR R' BR R D' BR' L'
*2. *F D BR D' F' R' D BR D' F' R' F R L' U' R' U R L R' U' L R L U' R L' F' L U' F R' B' L' F BR' BL B
*3. *L U' BL' B' BL L U BL' B U' B U BL U' L' U L U' R U L F L' F' R' L' R' U' R U' BL' D BR' L BL B' F
*4. *L' U' L' B BL' B' BL L B' U B L B BL L BL' L' B' U R L' U F' U F' R L R F U' B' U B' BR F D' F' R'
*5. *L BL' B' U' B U BL L' BL' B' U' B U BL U' L' U F L' R' U' R' U F L R' U F R' D L F' BL BR' R' BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2021)

Results for week 25: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Benyó, and Dream Cubing!

*2x2x2*(105)
1.  1.32 Legomanz
2.  1.48 MLGCubez
3.  1.54 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.72 OriginalUsername
5.  1.74 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  1.88 leomannen
7.  1.92 Christopher Fandrich
8.  1.95 ExultantCarn
9.  2.00 asacuber
10.  2.23 Luke Garrett
11.  2.27 TheDubDubJr
11.  2.27 Rubadcar
13.  2.31 KardTrickKid_YT
14.  2.32 asiahyoo1997
15.  2.44 NathanaelCubes
16.  2.51 GalaxyCubes5
17.  2.60 sean_cut4
18.  2.69 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.73 Ty Y.
20.  2.79 Liam Wadek
21.  2.84 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  2.86 wuque man 
23.  2.93 Benyó
24.  3.04 cuberkid10
25.  3.05 BradenTheMagician
26.  3.06 mihnea3000
27.  3.11 DLXCubing
27.  3.11 Dream Cubing
29.  3.18 MCuber
30.  3.19 Trig0n
30.  3.19 Coinman_
32.  3.25 TrueCuberOfficial
33.  3.26 turtwig
34.  3.33 Sub1Hour
35.  3.36 sigalig
36.  3.37 agradess2
37.  3.38 DGCubes
37.  3.38 KrokosB
39.  3.42 michaelxfy
40.  3.51 bennettstouder
41.  3.53 Antto Pitkänen
41.  3.53 MrKuba600
43.  3.55 Nutybaconator
44.  3.59 EvanWright1
45.  3.61 wearephamily1719
45.  3.61 Torch
47.  3.65 Lim Hung
48.  3.69 tJardigradHe
49.  3.79 abhijat
49.  3.79 ichcubegerne
51.  3.88 DUDECUBER
52.  3.90 JChambers13
53.  3.94 Cale S
54.  4.02 midnightcuberx
55.  4.13 Raymos Castillo
56.  4.17 Fred Lang
57.  4.25 BMcCl1
58.  4.44 begiuli65
58.  4.44 FaLoL
60.  4.46 Mattia Pasquini
61.  4.51 d2polld
62.  4.55 CodingCuber
63.  4.67 Li Xiang
64.  4.68 Jonah Jarvis
65.  4.70 ITZME
66.  4.71 Harsha Paladugu
67.  4.78 PingPongCuber
68.  4.79 MattP98
69.  4.89 Caleb Rogers
70.  4.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  5.03 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
72.  5.05 abunickabhi
72.  5.05 Volcaniccubing
74.  5.64 Cubey_Tube
75.  5.67 HKspeed.com
76.  5.73 TaliwangCube
77.  5.90 PCCuber
78.  5.93 I am not a noob
79.  6.05 LittleLumos
80.  6.27 MrLunarWolf
81.  6.39 MarixPix
82.  6.53 Reinhard
83.  6.83 Pika
84.  7.01 nevinscph
85.  7.03 Y cuber
86.  7.26 Ninja208
87.  7.36 dnguyen2204
88.  7.94 One Wheel
89.  8.02 cubingmom2
90.  8.23 UnknownCanvas
91.  8.35 Quexs
91.  8.35 FalconInsane
93.  8.39 sporteisvogel
94.  8.40 Jrg
95.  8.48 Rubika-37-021204
96.  9.76 Hyperion
97.  10.05 Gam3sy Guy
98.  10.79 arbivara
99.  10.96 thomas.sch
100.  13.04 hoalehuy
101.  14.23 Jacck
102.  14.87 MatsBergsten
103.  16.33 Mr Cuber
104.  18.35 Krökeldil
105.  26.25 Impossible Cuber


*3x3x3*(156)
1.  6.29 GalaxyCubes5
2.  6.42 Luke Garrett
3.  6.89 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.51 MLGCubez
5.  7.58 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.59 Legomanz
7.  7.60 BrianJ
8.  7.66 asiahyoo1997
9.  7.72 tJardigradHe
10.  7.81 wuque man 
11.  7.94 Jonah Jarvis
12.  8.26 Lim Hung
13.  8.35 ExultantCarn
14.  8.38 Charles Jerome
15.  8.45 MichaelNielsen
16.  8.59 cuberkid10
17.  8.62 KardTrickKid_YT
18.  8.65 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  8.72 Dream Cubing
20.  8.85 Ty Y.
21.  8.89 asacuber
22.  8.91 MTOBEIYF
23.  8.96 JChambers13
24.  8.97 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  9.03 DLXCubing
26.  9.12 Heewon Seo
27.  9.17 2017LAMB06
28.  9.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  9.23 sean_cut4
30.  9.33 DGCubes
31.  9.34 EvanWright1
32.  9.38 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.39 Nutybaconator
34.  9.43 KrokosB
35.  9.44 Rubadcar
36.  9.55 MrKuba600
37.  9.56 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
38.  9.71 Cale S
39.  9.72 NathanaelCubes
39.  9.72 Shadowjockey
41.  9.77 Benyó
42.  9.78 sigalig
43.  9.97 Boris McCoy
44.  10.00 abhijat
45.  10.03 TheDubDubJr
46.  10.07 Keenan Johnson
47.  10.17 ichcubegerne
48.  10.22 miguelrogenmoser
49.  10.30 Coinman_
50.  10.39 BradenTheMagician
51.  10.40 michaelxfy
52.  10.54 Harsha Paladugu
53.  10.58 leomannen
54.  10.61 FaLoL
55.  10.70 TrueCuberOfficial
56.  10.82 MCuber
57.  10.93 Raymos Castillo
58.  10.96 MartinN13
59.  11.05 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
60.  11.06 Torch
61.  11.07 Fred Lang
61.  11.07 BMcCl1
63.  11.22 mihnea3000
64.  11.32 Liam Wadek
64.  11.32 xtreme cuber2007
66.  11.51 Rollercoasterben 
67.  11.52 Milesb95
68.  11.55 MattP98
69.  11.60 Davoda_IV
70.  11.67 abunickabhi
71.  11.85 d2polld
72.  11.87 Sub1Hour
73.  11.99 Scrambled
74.  12.05 Peter Preston
75.  12.09 turtwig
75.  12.09 20luky3
75.  12.09 midnightcuberx
78.  12.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  12.34 CodingCuber
80.  12.43 Trig0n
81.  12.55 agradess2
81.  12.55 lumes2121
83.  12.59 Mark Boyanowski
84.  12.61 Antto Pitkänen
85.  12.63 Utkarsh Ashar
86.  12.67 Mattia Pasquini
87.  12.79 MarixPix
88.  12.83 Michael DeLaRosa
89.  13.13 oliverpallo
90.  13.14 trangium
91.  13.39 bennettstouder
92.  13.64 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
93.  13.65 NoProblemCubing
94.  13.69 HKspeed.com
95.  13.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
96.  13.75 Chris Van Der Brink
97.  13.80 xyzzy
98.  13.88 revaldoah
99.  13.90 chancet4488
100.  14.01 PingPongCuber
101.  14.06 I am not a noob
102.  14.25 begiuli65
103.  14.39 thatkid
104.  14.48 SentsuiJack2403
105.  14.68 Cubey_Tube
106.  14.70 drpfisherman
107.  14.99 MarkA64
108.  15.00 Lvl9001Wizard
109.  15.04 Volcaniccubing
110.  15.17 WoowyBaby
111.  15.34 Winfaza
111.  15.34 RyanSoh
113.  15.56 WhackingBox27
114.  15.76 DUDECUBER
115.  15.98 dnguyen2204
116.  16.10 nevinscph
117.  16.18 Reinhard
118.  16.43 GanAirSMCuber
119.  17.07 TaliwangCube
120.  17.16 CreationUniverse
121.  18.13 CaptainCuber
122.  18.31 PCCuber
123.  18.38 ITZME
124.  18.79 GAN CUBER
125.  18.88 LittleLumos
126.  19.61 anna4f
127.  20.62 Li Xiang
128.  20.95 crazykitten499
129.  20.99 MuaazCubes
130.  21.24 Jrg
131.  21.80 Gam3sy Guy
132.  22.18 Ninja208
133.  23.51 Monkenitics
134.  23.57 One Wheel
135.  24.84 MrLunarWolf
136.  25.23 freshcuber.de
137.  25.30 RosslynRussell
138.  25.37 Quexs
139.  26.00 sporteisvogel
140.  27.42 Rubika-37-021204
141.  27.77 cubingmom2
142.  28.02 Caleb Rogers
143.  28.59 Hyperion
144.  30.23 I_wish_for_sub-10
145.  31.83 Jacck
146.  32.22 hoalehuy
147.  33.00 arbivara
148.  35.56 Impossible Cuber
149.  38.44 Krökeldil
150.  38.58 MatsBergsten
151.  39.93 Mr Cuber
152.  41.33 Maximilian2011
153.  49.75 jun349
154.  57.51 Sadiqur Rahman
155.  1:30.24 AntiSune4U
156.  3:05.55 Cowardly


*4x4x4*(84)
1.  27.54 asiahyoo1997
2.  28.31 cuberkid10
3.  30.58 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  31.12 Heewon Seo
5.  32.76 tJardigradHe
6.  32.84 Dream Cubing
7.  33.82 MLGCubez
8.  33.91 wuque man 
9.  35.01 MrKuba600
10.  35.17 FaLoL
11.  35.25 Luke Garrett
12.  36.04 Shadowjockey
12.  36.04 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  37.09 Jonah Jarvis
15.  37.10 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.32 Torch
17.  37.50 michaelxfy
18.  38.05 Lim Hung
19.  38.41 abhijat
20.  38.84 MCuber
21.  38.88 Benyó
22.  39.52 turtwig
23.  39.54 MartinN13
24.  39.65 Cale S
25.  39.84 Christopher Fandrich
26.  40.19 TheDubDubJr
27.  40.55 20luky3
28.  40.78 DLXCubing
29.  41.19 sigalig
30.  41.38 ichcubegerne
31.  41.75 leomannen
32.  42.80 EvanWright1
33.  43.94 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  44.05 nevinscph
35.  44.33 Keenan Johnson
36.  44.54 agradess2
37.  44.97 sean_cut4
38.  45.47 abunickabhi
39.  45.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  46.05 Sub1Hour
41.  46.16 DGCubes
42.  46.46 xyzzy
43.  46.63 Antto Pitkänen
44.  46.84 Boris McCoy
45.  47.29 Raymos Castillo
46.  47.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  47.87 NathanaelCubes
48.  48.55 MarixPix
49.  48.88 Harsha Paladugu
50.  49.99 BMcCl1
51.  50.29 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  50.62 Mark Boyanowski
53.  50.73 thatkid
54.  50.87 GalaxyCubes5
55.  50.96 bennettstouder
56.  53.07 Rollercoasterben 
57.  54.32 Liam Wadek
58.  54.34 PingPongCuber
59.  54.50 drpfisherman
60.  56.37 Winfaza
61.  57.10 LittleLumos
62.  57.89 I am not a noob
63.  57.91 midnightcuberx
64.  59.69 HKspeed.com
65.  1:01.37 chancet4488
66.  1:01.96 d2polld
67.  1:05.88 CodingCuber
68.  1:06.56 NoProblemCubing
69.  1:09.38 Li Xiang
70.  1:19.85 DUDECUBER
71.  1:20.07 Jrg
72.  1:22.88 TaliwangCube
73.  1:29.48 One Wheel
74.  1:31.50 Cubey_Tube
75.  1:33.29 sporteisvogel
76.  1:33.96 Quexs
77.  1:39.81 Rubika-37-021204
78.  1:40.40 Reinhard
79.  1:41.29 MrLunarWolf
80.  1:48.16 Jacck
81.  1:58.42 SentsuiJack2403
82.  2:23.13 MatsBergsten
83.  2:29.50 Hyperion
84.  4:30.48 Krökeldil


*5x5x5*(55)
1.  51.42 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.63 Lim Hung
3.  57.89 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.23 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.03 MLGCubez
6.  1:06.21 Benyó
7.  1:06.90 ichcubegerne
8.  1:06.97 sigalig
9.  1:07.57 Jonah Jarvis
10.  1:07.66 michaelxfy
11.  1:09.10 FaLoL
12.  1:11.34 MrKuba600
13.  1:11.67 turtwig
14.  1:11.87 Luke Garrett
15.  1:12.68 Torch
16.  1:13.54 MartinN13
17.  1:17.00 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:17.85 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  1:18.35 I am not a noob
20.  1:19.43 Christopher Fandrich
21.  1:20.65 Liam Wadek
22.  1:22.36 Sub1Hour
23.  1:22.39 DLXCubing
24.  1:23.05 nevinscph
25.  1:23.39 BMcCl1
26.  1:23.82 Mark Boyanowski
27.  1:26.08 xyzzy
28.  1:26.53 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:26.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  1:27.78 DGCubes
31.  1:28.12 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32.  1:28.65 EvanWright1
33.  1:28.76 abunickabhi
34.  1:30.21 sean_cut4
35.  1:31.06 Rollercoasterben 
36.  1:36.78 Antto Pitkänen
37.  1:40.73 PingPongCuber
38.  1:44.23 leomannen
39.  1:47.91 thatkid
40.  1:48.10 LittleLumos
41.  2:09.55 HKspeed.com
42.  2:10.24 d2polld
43.  2:16.09 One Wheel
44.  2:27.76 Quexs
45.  2:29.83 Rubika-37-021204
46.  2:30.67 filmip
47.  2:31.47 Jrg
48.  2:40.87 sporteisvogel
49.  2:49.67 MrLunarWolf
50.  2:51.35 Jacck
51.  2:52.74 thomas.sch
52.  3:48.88 MatsBergsten
53.  4:07.75 Hyperion
54.  5:11.07 willian_pessoa
55.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:41.68 Lim Hung
2.  1:42.67 Dream Cubing
3.  1:54.66 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:57.16 ichcubegerne
5.  1:59.20 FaLoL
6.  2:04.26 michaelxfy
7.  2:06.23 agradess2
8.  2:10.59 Keroma12
9.  2:12.90 sigalig
10.  2:19.67 xyzzy
11.  2:20.31 Liam Wadek
12.  2:26.05 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:27.26 nevinscph
14.  2:47.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
15.  3:18.49 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3:36.87 One Wheel
17.  3:51.50 PingPongCuber
18.  4:30.17 Jrg
19.  4:46.81 Quexs
20.  4:53.16 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:07.09 sporteisvogel
22.  5:16.80 thomas.sch
23.  6:59.97 MrLunarWolf
24.  8:17.52 MatsBergsten
25.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
25.  DNF filmip


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:16.84 Lim Hung
2.  2:27.81 Dream Cubing
3.  2:36.34 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:55.47 ichcubegerne
5.  3:10.62 michaelxfy
6.  3:12.49 FaLoL
7.  3:18.43 Liam Wadek
8.  3:32.85 Keroma12
9.  3:36.49 sigalig
10.  3:37.19 agradess2
11.  3:38.58 Raymos Castillo
12.  3:46.21 Sub1Hour
13.  3:47.75 nevinscph
14.  4:16.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  4:21.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  6:03.47 PingPongCuber
17.  6:18.16 Jrg
18.  6:33.59 One Wheel
19.  6:58.61 Quexs
20.  7:12.33 Rubika-37-021204
21.  8:01.92 sporteisvogel
22.  8:19.72 thomas.sch
23.  10:21.30 MrLunarWolf
24.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
24.  DNF filmip
24.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  4.54 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.00 sean_cut4
3.  6.80 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  6.92 Trig0n
5.  7.00 MLGCubez
6.  7.07 BradenTheMagician
7.  8.71 Benyó
8.  8.84 asiahyoo1997
9.  9.40 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  9.56 I am not a noob
11.  9.92 NathanaelCubes
12.  10.03 Luke Garrett
13.  11.88 sigalig
14.  14.43 agradess2
15.  15.03 abunickabhi
16.  16.60 ichcubegerne
17.  19.90 abhijat
18.  19.94 Li Xiang
19.  21.57 nevinscph
20.  25.58 DGCubes
21.  29.27 TaliwangCube
22.  32.12 Antto Pitkänen
23.  33.33 Raymos Castillo
24.  34.59 MatsBergsten
25.  38.60 Jacck
26.  44.60 PCCuber
27.  49.52 PingPongCuber
28.  1:04.39 thomas.sch
29.  2:19.00 sporteisvogel
30.  3:04.33 Cubey_Tube
31.  5:07.15 linus.sch
32.  DNF d2polld


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  14.09 PokeCubes
2.  14.82 sigalig
3.  25.73 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  27.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  28.90 NathanaelCubes
6.  35.04 Keroma12
7.  38.19 abunickabhi
8.  45.89 I am not a noob
9.  49.60 willian_pessoa
10.  50.78 MLGCubez
11.  57.74 Lim Hung
12.  1:01.33 nevinscph
13.  1:13.31 Benyó
14.  1:14.32 Torch
15.  1:20.61 TaliwangCube
16.  1:21.20 MatsBergsten
17.  1:29.07 turtwig
18.  1:56.67 Dream Cubing
19.  2:13.38 d2polld
20.  2:26.21 filmip
21.  2:28.00 Raymos Castillo
22.  2:51.15 Jacck
23.  3:35.87 dnguyen2204
24.  3:36.83 Li Xiang
25.  4:17.26 RyanSoh
26.  11:24.13 sporteisvogel
27.  11:37.45 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF DGCubes
28.  DNF PingPongCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:47.64 sigalig
2.  2:08.66 Cale S
3.  3:45.78 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:34.19 nevinscph
5.  6:31.94 MatsBergsten
6.  8:25.17 Jacck
7.  10:52.73 PingPongCuber
8.  13:14.03 Raymos Castillo
9.  30:27.98 TaliwangCube


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  10:31.64 nevinscph
2.  16:51.20 Jacck
3.  17:35.12 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  57:18.66 TaliwangCube
5.  DNF AndrewT99
5.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  27:33.55 nevinscph
2.  43:42.00 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  37:41.57 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  24/31 60:00 Keroma12
2.  15/17 59:13 Ali161102
3.  7/7 38:49 Der Der


Spoiler



4.  4/4 14:39 Jacck
5.  3/4 8:17 nevinscph
6.  3/5 5:24 I am not a noob
7.  2/3 24:10 d2polld
8.  3/6 50:05 MatsBergsten
9.  1/2 2:06 abunickabhi
9.  1/6 51:35 dnguyen2204
9.  1/2 7:53 TaliwangCube


*3x3x3 one-handed*(81)
1.  10.68 branson_lau
2.  11.21 asiahyoo1997
3.  11.84 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.51 OriginalUsername
5.  13.20 MLGCubez
6.  13.65 GalaxyCubes5
7.  14.30 Harsha Paladugu
8.  14.39 Lim Hung
9.  14.78 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  14.83 NathanaelCubes
11.  15.52 mihnea3000
12.  15.57 ichcubegerne
13.  15.84 Dream Cubing
14.  16.27 MrKuba600
15.  16.46 sean_cut4
16.  16.49 leomannen
17.  16.70 2017LAMB06
18.  16.81 turtwig
19.  17.68 asacuber
20.  17.83 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  17.87 michaelxfy
22.  17.98 DGCubes
23.  18.14 MartinN13
24.  18.45 abunickabhi
25.  18.59 MCuber
26.  18.74 Benyó
27.  19.00 BradenTheMagician
28.  19.07 cuberkid10
29.  19.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  19.33 DLXCubing
31.  19.47 FaLoL
32.  19.74 Torch
33.  19.83 midnightcuberx
34.  19.87 TheDubDubJr
35.  19.89 agradess2
36.  20.54 Mark Boyanowski
37.  20.83 Trig0n
38.  20.95 PingPongCuber
39.  21.70 NoProblemCubing
40.  21.82 xyzzy
41.  22.07 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  22.13 Liam Wadek
43.  22.19 EvanWright1
44.  22.40 wearephamily1719
45.  22.62 revaldoah
46.  23.01 Antto Pitkänen
47.  24.74 abhijat
48.  25.11 sigalig
49.  25.38 begiuli65
50.  25.60 d2polld
51.  25.88 Sub1Hour
52.  25.91 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  25.98 PCCuber
54.  26.42 Keroma12
55.  27.49 Winfaza
56.  29.02 Volcaniccubing
56.  29.02 BMcCl1
58.  29.20 Raymos Castillo
59.  29.92 TaliwangCube
60.  30.72 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
61.  31.91 bennettstouder
62.  32.13 HKspeed.com
63.  32.44 Reinhard
64.  32.89 I am not a noob
65.  34.49 chancet4488
66.  34.71 WoowyBaby
67.  38.02 filmip
68.  38.72 freshcuber.de
69.  40.09 Cubey_Tube
70.  40.76 nevinscph
71.  44.12 DUDECUBER
72.  47.03 Li Xiang
73.  50.21 sporteisvogel
74.  53.81 Pika
75.  56.35 Rubika-37-021204
76.  56.53 dnguyen2204
77.  58.89 MrLunarWolf
78.  1:07.02 Jacck
79.  1:37.82 MatsBergsten
80.  1:37.92 hoalehuy
81.  DNF crazykitten499


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  36.94 DGCubes
2.  1:05.78 hoalehuy
3.  1:53.31 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:09.19 Liam Wadek


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  39.69 ichcubegerne
2.  45.76 abhijat
3.  53.56 I am not a noob


Spoiler



4.  57.75 DGCubes
5.  1:02.03 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:17.20 PingPongCuber
7.  1:40.83 Jacck
8.  2:08.61 Li Xiang
9.  2:14.39 Benyó
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  23.67 (27, 24, 20) Cale S
2.  27.00 (27, 25, 29) Mark Boyanowski
3.  30.00 (33, 28, 29) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  43.67 (43, 46, 42) TaliwangCube
5.  47.33 (59, 39, 44) hoalehuy
6.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 22) Jack314
6.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 34) arbivara
6.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  42.85 Luke Garrett
2.  42.93 cuberkid10
3.  45.07 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  45.79 Heewon Seo
5.  48.35 Benyó
6.  51.61 ichcubegerne
7.  51.68 Dream Cubing
8.  52.61 BradenTheMagician
9.  53.09 Lim Hung
10.  53.80 michaelxfy
11.  56.50 Jonah Jarvis
12.  59.06 EvanWright1
13.  59.29 Liam Wadek
14.  59.36 DGCubes
15.  59.58 sean_cut4
16.  1:01.28 turtwig
17.  1:02.79 abhijat
18.  1:04.82 sigalig
19.  1:04.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:05.17 agradess2
21.  1:05.48 GalaxyCubes5
22.  1:05.54 BMcCl1
23.  1:05.56 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:06.83 Rollercoasterben 
25.  1:10.51 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:10.78 MarixPix
27.  1:11.92 midnightcuberx
28.  1:12.26 abunickabhi
29.  1:16.29 d2polld
30.  1:16.80 Raymos Castillo
31.  1:18.34 nevinscph
32.  1:22.39 LittleLumos
33.  1:22.91 PingPongCuber
34.  1:25.34 HKspeed.com
35.  1:25.48 I am not a noob
36.  1:36.01 Li Xiang
37.  1:37.09 DUDECUBER
38.  1:48.71 dnguyen2204
39.  1:54.36 Reinhard
40.  1:55.00 Cubey_Tube
41.  1:55.24 One Wheel
42.  1:57.48 Jrg
43.  2:05.72 TaliwangCube
44.  2:14.21 MrLunarWolf
45.  2:27.88 Quexs
46.  3:02.69 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:44.90 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.53 Lim Hung
3.  1:57.08 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  2:00.33 MLGCubez
5.  2:01.38 Jonah Jarvis
6.  2:02.15 Benyó
7.  2:08.84 ichcubegerne
8.  2:12.14 michaelxfy
9.  2:15.04 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:22.22 Liam Wadek
11.  2:22.74 sigalig
12.  2:24.78 DGCubes
13.  2:26.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:29.85 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:42.44 abunickabhi
16.  2:43.69 BMcCl1
17.  2:48.30 Rollercoasterben 
18.  2:56.20 nevinscph
19.  2:57.83 MarixPix
20.  3:16.92 LittleLumos
21.  3:35.59 HKspeed.com
22.  3:49.47 d2polld
23.  4:44.70 Jrg
24.  4:55.87 One Wheel
25.  5:05.06 Quexs
26.  5:10.89 MrLunarWolf
27.  5:39.48 dnguyen2204
28.  7:12.58 MatsBergsten
29.  DNF PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:27.15 Dream Cubing
2.  3:48.27 Lim Hung
3.  3:58.00 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:02.26 ichcubegerne
5.  4:22.29 michaelxfy
6.  4:29.72 Liam Wadek
7.  4:37.19 nevinscph
8.  4:49.68 Raymos Castillo
9.  4:51.55 sigalig
10.  5:55.68 MarixPix
11.  6:47.47 PingPongCuber
12.  8:11.48 One Wheel
13.  9:07.85 Quexs
14.  9:59.36 d2polld
15.  10:18.50 Jrg
16.  12:23.56 MrLunarWolf
17.  14:15.98 MatsBergsten
18.  17:36.00 dnguyen2204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  5:57.50 Lim Hung
2.  6:49.53 Benyó
3.  7:16.04 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:33.85 michaelxfy
5.  8:05.63 sigalig
6.  8:08.02 Raymos Castillo
7.  8:12.02 Liam Wadek
8.  8:52.87 nevinscph
9.  12:52.49 MarixPix
10.  14:37.12 PingPongCuber
11.  16:44.58 Jrg
12.  19:09.22 Quexs
13.  41:01.54 dnguyen2204


*Clock*(37)
1.  4.16 JChambers13
2.  4.56 Liam Wadek
3.  4.98 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.09 michaelxfy
5.  5.76 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.24 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  6.52 Christopher Fandrich
8.  7.03 MLGCubez
9.  7.06 Mattia Pasquini
10.  7.12 MTOBEIYF
11.  7.68 drpfisherman
12.  7.70 Lim Hung
13.  8.37 OriginalUsername
14.  8.89 Benjamin Warry
15.  9.01 Li Xiang
16.  9.17 Raymos Castillo
17.  9.61 BradenTheMagician
18.  10.11 mihnea3000
19.  10.40 sean_cut4
20.  11.76 sigalig
21.  12.40 Benyó
22.  12.41 PingPongCuber
23.  12.86 ichcubegerne
24.  13.31 wearephamily1719
25.  13.55 cubingmom2
26.  14.21 Antto Pitkänen
27.  15.05 EvanWright1
28.  17.42 MrKuba600
29.  18.60 nevinscph
30.  18.83 Jacck
31.  19.69 freshcuber.de
32.  20.47 MrLunarWolf
33.  22.31 sporteisvogel
34.  22.97 BMcCl1
35.  25.64 d2polld
36.  55.87 Cowardly
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  36.30 Heewon Seo
2.  45.09 KrokosB
3.  46.55 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  47.90 KardTrickKid_YT
5.  52.21 MLGCubez
6.  53.69 Luke Garrett
7.  54.55 abhijat
8.  54.77 Lim Hung
9.  56.26 michaelxfy
10.  56.34 MCuber
11.  56.46 MrKuba600
12.  1:03.78 Liam Wadek
13.  1:04.34 DGCubes
14.  1:06.14 Dream Cubing
15.  1:06.53 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:07.53 Benyó
17.  1:08.38 ichcubegerne
18.  1:13.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:23.60 Mark Boyanowski
20.  1:25.79 DLXCubing
21.  1:27.92 sigalig
22.  1:37.63 Keroma12
23.  1:40.89 nevinscph
24.  1:47.61 PingPongCuber
25.  2:03.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
26.  2:13.61 20luky3
27.  2:15.40 d2polld
28.  2:35.41 Cubey_Tube
29.  2:40.27 I am not a noob
30.  3:23.17 MrLunarWolf
31.  3:25.21 thomas.sch
32.  3:44.72 sporteisvogel
33.  4:22.90 Rubika-37-021204
34.  DNF midnightcuberx
34.  DNF UnknownCanvas
34.  DNF Krökeldil


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.95 MLGCubez
2.  2.36 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.38 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  2.40 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.67 DGCubes
6.  2.79 MrKuba600
7.  3.25 EvanWright1
8.  3.59 NoProblemCubing
9.  3.65 DLXCubing
10.  3.71 MartinN13
11.  3.87 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  3.99 leomannen
13.  4.00 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.02 Luke Garrett
15.  4.03 JChambers13
16.  4.12 Trig0n
17.  4.47 TheDubDubJr
18.  4.60 begiuli65
19.  4.66 NathanaelCubes
19.  4.66 michaelxfy
21.  4.71 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  4.88 sean_cut4
23.  4.89 CodingCuber
24.  4.98 Torch
25.  5.22 Liam Wadek
26.  5.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
27.  5.36 GalaxyCubes5
28.  5.71 MattP98
29.  5.83 Antto Pitkänen
30.  5.85 I am not a noob
31.  5.89 Boris McCoy
32.  5.90 UnknownCanvas
33.  5.93 KrokosB
34.  6.12 Dream Cubing
35.  6.15 PingPongCuber
36.  6.17 bennettstouder
37.  6.20 Benyó
38.  6.23 CaptainCuber
39.  6.29 midnightcuberx
40.  6.62 Keenan Johnson
40.  6.62 Raymos Castillo
42.  6.66 Li Xiang
43.  6.68 agradess2
44.  6.70 Sub1Hour
45.  6.76 ichcubegerne
46.  6.91 sigalig
47.  7.43 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  7.44 Volcaniccubing
49.  7.60 abunickabhi
50.  7.68 Keroma12
51.  7.72 drpfisherman
52.  8.22 abhijat
53.  8.28 Monkenitics
54.  8.56 d2polld
55.  11.04 nevinscph
56.  11.54 DUDECUBER
57.  11.75 Jacck
58.  12.05 TaliwangCube
59.  12.63 sporteisvogel
60.  12.82 Ninja208
61.  12.84 MrLunarWolf
62.  13.20 cubingmom2
63.  13.37 Cubey_Tube
64.  13.75 Reinhard
65.  14.39 Mr Cuber
66.  16.10 filmip
67.  16.11 Rubika-37-021204
68.  17.67 thomas.sch
69.  21.93 Hyperion
70.  39.68 MatsBergsten
71.  1:10.16 Krökeldil
72.  DNF KAM815


*Square-1*(54)
1.  6.62 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.27 Benjamin Warry
3.  8.59 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.09 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  9.72 EvanWright1
6.  10.00 2019ECKE02
7.  10.52 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  12.46 Sub1Hour
9.  12.67 GTGil
10.  12.82 Cale S
11.  12.99 Lim Hung
12.  13.07 Luke Garrett
13.  14.00 Boris McCoy
14.  14.15 Ty Y.
15.  14.45 MTOBEIYF
16.  14.60 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.97 MrKuba600
18.  15.57 ichcubegerne
19.  15.89 DLXCubing
20.  16.05 OriginalUsername
21.  16.87 abhijat
22.  16.96 MCuber
23.  17.19 Antto Pitkänen
24.  17.36 Benyó
25.  17.41 leomannen
26.  17.51 NathanaelCubes
27.  17.76 sigalig
28.  17.96 michaelxfy
29.  18.07 midnightcuberx
30.  19.42 TheDubDubJr
31.  19.70 Liam Wadek
32.  20.13 KrokosB
33.  20.16 Dream Cubing
34.  20.47 I am not a noob
35.  20.55 DGCubes
36.  23.18 Torch
37.  23.23 PingPongCuber
38.  25.28 Volcaniccubing
39.  26.28 wearephamily1719
40.  26.60 agradess2
41.  26.64 bennettstouder
42.  27.85 Raymos Castillo
43.  29.51 Trig0n
44.  38.91 Keenan Johnson
45.  39.41 FaLoL
46.  43.95 nevinscph
47.  58.83 Jacck
48.  59.60 sporteisvogel
49.  1:01.08 CaptainCuber
50.  1:28.41 Pika
51.  1:28.95 d2polld
52.  1:41.53 MrLunarWolf
53.  2:52.68 Rubika-37-021204
54.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(65)
1.  2.73 Legomanz
2.  2.75 Charles Jerome
3.  3.01 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.24 Ty Y.
5.  3.31 asacuber
6.  3.37 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  3.45 Rubadcar
8.  3.49 MrKuba600
9.  3.77 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  3.77 MLGCubez
11.  3.80 OriginalUsername
12.  4.12 Luke Garrett
12.  4.12 EvanWright1
14.  4.38 Volcaniccubing
15.  4.39 GalaxyCubes5
16.  4.41 Liam Wadek
17.  4.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  4.49 TheDubDubJr
19.  4.55 d2polld
20.  4.70 leomannen
21.  4.72 michaelxfy
22.  4.78 MattP98
23.  4.82 BradenTheMagician
24.  4.88 sean_cut4
25.  4.90 KrokosB
26.  4.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  4.96 MCuber
28.  5.18 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.23 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  5.38 DGCubes
31.  5.53 JChambers13
32.  5.68 Lim Hung
33.  5.74 NathanaelCubes
34.  5.81 MartinN13
35.  5.88 Trig0n
36.  6.21 Dream Cubing
37.  6.42 ichcubegerne
38.  6.43 Raymos Castillo
39.  6.58 midnightcuberx
40.  6.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  7.42 I am not a noob
42.  7.49 Sub1Hour
43.  7.52 Harsha Paladugu
44.  7.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  8.20 Li Xiang
46.  8.38 abunickabhi
47.  8.45 Torch
48.  8.47 Benyó
49.  8.99 MrLunarWolf
50.  9.42 sigalig
51.  9.70 PingPongCuber
52.  9.98 Keroma12
53.  11.16 DUDECUBER
54.  12.47 abhijat
55.  12.52 agradess2
56.  13.08 Rubika-37-021204
57.  14.02 PCCuber
58.  15.46 nevinscph
59.  18.33 filmip
60.  20.20 Jacck
61.  20.39 cubingmom2
62.  22.57 MatsBergsten
63.  22.68 sporteisvogel
64.  24.54 FalconInsane
65.  DNF AmericanBoy


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  20.98 DGCubes
2.  26.77 BradenTheMagician
3.  27.29 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  35.11 agradess2
5.  35.94 Raymos Castillo
6.  36.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  39.25 ichcubegerne
8.  43.89 PingPongCuber
9.  45.74 abunickabhi
10.  1:20.19 thomas.sch
11.  2:55.40 Krökeldil
12.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  3:21.92 MLGCubez
2.  3:29.86 Christopher Fandrich
3.  4:16.80 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:30.62 ichcubegerne
5.  4:46.44 BradenTheMagician
6.  4:59.71 EvanWright1
7.  5:59.90 Raymos Castillo
8.  8:01.63 Li Xiang
9.  8:02.59 PingPongCuber
10.  11:37.81 MrLunarWolf


*Redi Cube*(9)
1.  8.01 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.57 Trig0n
3.  9.87 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  10.60 DGCubes
5.  11.57 ichcubegerne
6.  16.22 Raymos Castillo
7.  18.10 PingPongCuber
8.  35.96 Rubika-37-021204
9.  36.07 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  17.55 Harsha Paladugu
2.  19.27 DGCubes
3.  32.36 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  35.76 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  52.33 Raymos Castillo
6.  56.02 PingPongCuber
7.  1:03.37 thomas.sch
8.  1:19.48 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  5.48 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.33 Awder
3.  16.30 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  16.85 ichcubegerne
5.  24.02 PingPongCuber
6.  24.52 Raymos Castillo
7.  42.59 MatsBergsten
8.  3:50.16 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  42.73 WoowyBaby
2.  50.19 Benyó
3.  56.08 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  DNF Li Xiang
4.  DNF hoalehuy


*Mirror Blocks*(6)
1.  16.05 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.97 ichcubegerne
3.  46.39 I am not a noob


Spoiler



4.  1:15.03 abhijat
5.  1:29.37 Antto Pitkänen
6.  DNF Caleb Rogers


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:09.06 PingPongCuber
2.  5:19.74 Raymos Castillo
3.  5:37.93 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  20.03 cuberkid10
2.  40.88 Kit Clement
3.  41.90 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  42.69 Peter Preston
5.  48.03 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:16.53 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3:36.67 thomas.sch
8.  3:45.09 Rubika-37-021204
9.  5:38.25 freshcuber.de
10.  5:43.81 Krökeldil



*Contest results*(181)
1.  887 MLGCubez
2.  795 Benyó
3.  774 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  767 Luke Garrett
5.  764 Lim Hung
6.  755 ichcubegerne
7.  720 michaelxfy
8.  672 sigalig
9.  662 BradenTheMagician
10.  650 DGCubes
11.  648 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  639 Liam Wadek
13.  626 Raymos Castillo
14.  610 OriginalUsername
15.  604 MrKuba600
16.  560 sean_cut4
17.  558 EvanWright1
18.  540 NathanaelCubes
19.  508 asiahyoo1997
20.  507 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  505 leomannen
22.  502 Christopher Fandrich
23.  498 DLXCubing
24.  495 GalaxyCubes5
25.  490 nevinscph
26.  489 PingPongCuber
27.  479 abhijat
28.  464 TheDubDubJr
29.  454 Torch
30.  451 Antto Pitkänen
31.  434 agradess2
31.  434 cuberkid10
33.  428 Cale S
34.  426 abunickabhi
35.  422 MCuber
36.  415 Sub1Hour
37.  412 MartinN13
38.  409 FaLoL
39.  400 I am not a noob
40.  397 turtwig
41.  388 d2polld
42.  386 Jonah Jarvis
43.  378 Harsha Paladugu
44.  374 Vlad Hordiienko
45.  368 asacuber
46.  367 JChambers13
47.  360 Trig0n
48.  347 KrokosB
49.  340 midnightcuberx
50.  338 Ty Y.
51.  334 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  328 Legomanz
53.  327 KardTrickKid_YT
54.  317 Charles Jerome
54.  317 wuque man 
56.  313 BMcCl1
57.  304 Heewon Seo
58.  295 tJardigradHe
59.  282 Rubadcar
60.  279 Li Xiang
61.  276 mihnea3000
62.  259 bennettstouder
63.  252 Boris McCoy
64.  247 ExultantCarn
65.  239 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
66.  238 Keroma12
66.  238 Mark Boyanowski
68.  229 TaliwangCube
69.  227 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70.  225 MattP98
71.  218 Keenan Johnson
71.  218 Volcaniccubing
73.  216 MichaelNielsen
74.  213 xyzzy
75.  212 MTOBEIYF
76.  204 MatsBergsten
77.  202 2017LAMB06
77.  202 Rollercoasterben 
77.  202 NoProblemCubing
77.  202 begiuli65
77.  202 Jacck
82.  201 CodingCuber
82.  201 MarixPix
84.  197 Shadowjockey
85.  195 HKspeed.com
86.  192 Nutybaconator
87.  188 Coinman_
87.  188 MrLunarWolf
89.  183 DUDECUBER
90.  181 TrueCuberOfficial
91.  176 Chris Van Der Brink
92.  170 sporteisvogel
93.  164 Kacper Jędrzejuk
94.  163 Cubey_Tube
94.  163 vishwasankarcubing
96.  161 20luky3
97.  153 Mattia Pasquini
97.  153 BrianJ
99.  151 Fred Lang
100.  145 Rubika-37-021204
101.  143 LittleLumos
102.  141 One Wheel
102.  141 Jrg
102.  141 wearephamily1719
105.  137 drpfisherman
106.  128 Michael DeLaRosa
107.  127 Quexs
108.  125 PCCuber
109.  124 Reinhard
109.  124 dnguyen2204
111.  120 Utkarsh Ashar
112.  115 thatkid
113.  112 miguelrogenmoser
114.  109 Winfaza
115.  106 chancet4488
116.  103 revaldoah
117.  101 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
118.  97 Peter Preston
119.  95 thomas.sch
119.  95 xtreme cuber2007
121.  93 Milesb95
122.  91 Davoda_IV
123.  87 Scrambled
124.  86 filmip
124.  86 CaptainCuber
126.  85 branson_lau
127.  83 Benjamin Warry
128.  82 WoowyBaby
129.  80 ITZME
130.  78 lumes2121
131.  73 cubingmom2
132.  71 oliverpallo
133.  70 trangium
134.  68 freshcuber.de
135.  67 UnknownCanvas
136.  65 Ninja208
137.  64 SentsuiJack2403
138.  61 Caleb Rogers
138.  61 RyanSoh
140.  57 hoalehuy
141.  53 2019ECKE02
141.  53 MarkA64
143.  52 Lvl9001Wizard
144.  50 GTGil
145.  49 Hyperion
145.  49 Monkenitics
147.  47 WhackingBox27
148.  46 Pika
149.  42 GanAirSMCuber
150.  40 CreationUniverse
150.  40 Gam3sy Guy
152.  39 Krökeldil
153.  37 crazykitten499
153.  37 PokeCubes
155.  36 willian_pessoa
155.  36 GAN CUBER
157.  35 arbivara
158.  34 anna4f
159.  33 Ali161102
160.  31 MuaazCubes
161.  26 Der Der
162.  24 Mr Cuber
163.  23 RosslynRussell
163.  23 Y cuber
165.  20 FalconInsane
166.  16 I_wish_for_sub-10
167.  15 Impossible Cuber
168.  13 Jack314
168.  13 Kit Clement
170.  11 OriEy
170.  11 Ben Whitmore
172.  10 Awder
173.  8 Cowardly
173.  8 Maximilian2011
175.  7 linus.sch
175.  7 jun349
177.  6 Sadiqur Rahman
178.  5 AntiSune4U
179.  3 KAM815
179.  3 AmericanBoy
181.  2 AndrewT99


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2021)

181 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 11!

That means our winner this week is *Brendyn Dunagan!* Congratulations!!


----------

